

Apple Underwhelms With The iPhone 5. Here's Why The Nokia Lumia 920 Is Better. - vaultboy21
http://www.wpcentral.com/iphone5-versus-lumia-920

======
bottlerocket
"Lumia 920 looks good on paper"

The "underwhelming" iPhone 5 is actually running a functioning OS. You can
create all the feature matrixes you want, doesn't change the fact that one was
in peoples' hands today, and the other has to simulate it's features because
it's software doesn't work yet

------
SpikeDad
No. A Windows Phone site choosing a Windows Phone over a phone that not
Windows Phone. I'm shocked I say shocked.

O great bird of the galaxy I wish I had 1 downvote for this numskull.

~~~
vaultboy21
lol, ouch. i didn't say it was objective (is anything from any blog
really?)... and there were plenty of submissions as the event unfolded
focusing on every minute iterative change the iPhone 5 brings; this provides
another take looking at the specs as a whole and comparing them to other
devices.

and it’s a testament to the iPhone that they lead-off in the article how _for
once_ a Windows Phone out-spec’s the iPhone; and you have to admit that the
new Nokia Lumia 920 does up it in many ways (nfc, wireless charging, better
screen, better camera, colour selection/matching accessories, etc...). i’m not
saying its better in every way nor does the article imply that.

not trolling here, but people do tend to get caught-up with these events and
assume every detail out of every Apple product announcement makes it, by
default, the best and most cutting-edge. this article highlights that, for a
change, someone else (in this case, Nokia) has actually out-innovated the
_undisputed leader_ in the market in some regards..

------
SlipperySlope
If only Nokia released the Lumia with Android, then they could already be
shipping.

------
GameOfTrolls
>Nokia Lumia

>Better than iPhone

Pick one.

